# Cathedral pickle found at the thrift store



## CanadianBottles (Sep 15, 2020)

Went to a thrift store yesterday for the first time in a while, I barely even check for bottles anymore since it's so unusual to find anything of interest.  I almost passed this one by since at first glance it looked like some sort of Pier One Imports decorative bottle among the other vases and things.  I'm really not very familiar with cathedral pickles, they don't often show up in Canada.  Still not 100% certain this one is legit but it looks pretty good to my untrained eye.  Anyone know any more about it than I do?  Even if it turns out to be a repro I'm not too concerned since it only cost me $3.75, but I've got a good feeling about it.  It's a really big bottle too, over 13 inches tall.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 15, 2020)

*Nice find!  It's no doubt from the late 1800s.  These don't bring the big bucks that the four-sided bottles can bring, but they do sell for around $100 when a buyer turns up.







*


----------



## yacorie (Sep 15, 2020)

Great find


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks for the info Harry!  Glad to get the confirmation that it's a genuine 19th century bottle, I figured it probably was but it just seemed to unlikely to find one in a thrift store.  Shame it's not one of the more valuable ones but hey, for four bucks I can hardly complain!


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice find, nice pickle to be in!


----------



## sandchip (Sep 16, 2020)

Good all day long!  Great score.


----------



## embe (Sep 17, 2020)

sweet pickle


----------



## Palani (Sep 23, 2020)

Nice find keeper.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 24, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Went to a thrift store yesterday for the first time in a while, I barely even check for bottles anymore since it's so unusual to find anything of interest.  I almost passed this one by since at first glance it looked like some sort of Pier One Imports decorative bottle among the other vases and things.  I'm really not very familiar with cathedral pickles, they don't often show up in Canada.  Still not 100% certain this one is legit but it looks pretty good to my untrained eye.  Anyone know any more about it than I do?  Even if it turns out to be a repro I'm not too concerned since it only cost me $3.75, but I've got a good feeling about it.  It's a really big bottle too, over 13 inches tall.
> View attachment 211965View attachment 211966
> View attachment 211967



Nice. I guess you're going to make a donation to the good volunteers at the thrift store, Aren't you?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 24, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Nice. I guess you're going to make a donation to the good volunteers at the thrift store, Aren't you?


This was one of the for-profit thrift stores, so I'm honestly not sure how that would even be possible.


----------

